# How to check GPO applied settings



## cryingvalor

- hey guys is there a way to check if the settings in a GPO is being applied. i configure a GPO in a OU which contains 2 computers. i set the account lockout settings to 2 logon attempts. i test this by logging several times with wrong passwords and usernames but the computer didnt lockout.


----------



## crazijoe

On the client computer, at a cmd prompt run gpresult. This will tell you what GPOs are applied and which ones are filtered out. Use the Group Policy Management Console to see what the GPO entails.


----------

